# Lots of cottontails



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I travel all over the southernmost part of the state for work. Spend most of my time in rural areas and on farms. I have noticed a lot more cotton tals this spring, maybe this will be a good year for them.

Up north where I live we still rarely if ever see any.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

If everybody would start killing more Yotes we'd see alot more of everything. FRANK


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Numbers are looking very good. Last year was also pretty good.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am up north, still none, I am sure populations are good in that farmland/brush/forest, like I heard we had 50 years ago, but all hardwoods, no farms and no brush up here so numbers are always gonna be low, I hope to get one on public land this year, been 5 years now for a public land bunny, (still get them on private evry now and then, kinda like pheasant, need farm land/fallow land to get good populations)


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think it will be like most every year, lots of rabbits of all types in the Spring & only the few come Fall & Winter. There are a whole host of predators out there dining on them. Many of these predators are basically untouchable, like hawks & owls.

Only the few smart ones will survive til next Spring. Many of these are seldom seen in the open, especially away from town. That's why they need to 'multiply like rabbits'.


----------



## D.Gross (Sep 20, 2005)

Northern Indiana had more bunnies last year than in the last 8 years when my dogs were pups. In fact I saw a young one this morning and it has been forever since I've seen even one on the road. Maybe they will be up this fall. Hoping the yotes all get a killer disease along with the hawks.


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

I was just talking about the bunny population this weekend. I have also noticed a lot more hoppers this spring in the southwest MI area. Hopefully they will stay around for a while.


----------

